# Found this one Today.



## hemihampton (Mar 26, 2016)

Looking at some old 1800's Sanborn maps I seen some good Potential spots. I went to probe around & see if I can find any potential spots. Found one good spot in back corner of lot with lots of white Ash on Probe tip. Will have to come back to that one later. I get to another lot across the street & want to probe the back corner but it's full of Junk, Garbage, Debris, old building debris like bricks, concrete & lots of dirt. about a extra 2 feet of dirt piled up in back corner. Figured a wast of time probing, to much junk in the way, BUT, Once again I seen a Ground hog did me a favor by digging under this dirt pile for me. Around his hole was his discarded dirt pile & a nice old late 1800's bottle sitting on top of his dirt. Not the first time this has happened. Forgot my Camera so did not get a pic of his hole with bottle but took one when I
 got home. Anybody know anything about this bottle? LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 31, 2016)

I think it's stove polish.


----------



## RCO (Apr 1, 2016)

its definity a Canadian bottle , London Ontario isn't that far away from Detroit . maybe it was a product that was being sold all over the region . I haven't seen it before myself so don't know anything else about it


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2016)

Went back to the Gopher hole today. Started digging on other side of gopher hole in the direction the hole was going. Ran into his hole but then his hole made a turn around the back of my hole & not sure where it's going or where it ends but it's going farther then I thought. I had to stop digging because a sudden snow storm suddenly hit. Was nice 1 minute then snowing the next. I'll have to try again later. LEON.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Apr 5, 2016)

Did you get a new shovel for this year. Wasn't your shovel broke  last fall ?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes, I think you seen my new shovel didn't you? got it a few months ago, sometime last year. it's ready to dig up some Schmitts & Expositions    LEON.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Apr 5, 2016)

Sweet, hopefully this weekend.!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 5, 2016)

Like these.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 6, 2016)

I wish we had gophers to help find pits


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 6, 2016)

I had a feist mix , that was good at finding hillside trash pits, I miss her!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 6, 2016)

I have 2 dogs, A Pug & Dashund but they don't go digging with me much. LEON.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks like a sweet puppy.  My condolences Creek.





CreekWalker said:


> I had a feist mix , that was good at finding hillside trash pits, I miss her!


----------

